# Connexion iPad wifi avec MacBook + clé 3G



## bart91390 (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Après plusieurs recherches, je me tourne vers vous.
En effet, mon Macbook est connecté à internet par l'intermédiaire d'une clé 3G. J'ai donc réussi à partager ma connexion, le seul hic c'est que sur l'ipad, quand je lance safari ou l'app Facebook ou autre la petit roue en haut à gauche à côté d'iPad tourne bien mais aucune connexion ne se fait...
Dans Préférences Système -> Partage  j'ai bien coché la case Partage Internet. Puis dans "Partager votre connexion depuis" j'ai bien selectionné ma clé USG 3G. En dessous "AirPort" est bien coché et dans "Options AirPort" j'ai bien rentré une clé WEP ainsi qu'un nom d'ordi. Le partage se fait bien puisque j'ai le petit logo de connexion entre celui d'iPad et celui de la petite roue.
Je pense vous avoir décrit tout ce que je pouvais.

Tibo


----------

